# Moving to Granada



## vandanam1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello everyone 

I am moving to Granada in September and intend to stay there for 6 months to a year. I have booked myself accomodation for 2 weeks - just to have some place when I get there. 

I am having trouble finding accomodation online - it seems really difficult to get through them even if I find one. I was thiking if I could leave the appartment hunt and put it off untill I get there in September? Is it easy to find a place there? 

I am open to share an appartment or stay by myself 

Cheers!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vandanam1 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am moving to Granada in September and intend to stay there for 6 months to a year. I have booked myself accomodation for 2 weeks - just to have some place when I get there.
> 
> ...


you managed to get your student visa sorted then?

spanish businesses - especially property agents - seem to be totally hopeless at replying to e-mails, so you're probably best waiting til you get here

I personally wouldn't want to rent anything long term without seeing it first, anyway


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with Xabiachica - wait till you get here, don't commit yourself to a contract on a place you haven't seen.

If you are coming here to study there are bound to be notice boards in the college advertising for flat-shares etc.


----------



## vandanam1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks so much guys for responding. Good idea - I guess I will just wait to get to Granada before I rent anything 

My student Visa is not yet sorted out but in process- hopefully, I dont face much trouble there :S . 

Thanks so much!
Cheers


----------



## theshaftwis (Sep 3, 2011)

In the university there is loads of ads for rooms apartments that are really cheap, only prob you will be with crazy students


----------



## vandanam1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys 
I have finally recieved my Visa - it took really long but glad that Its done now. 
Thanks so much guys for your advice.Cheers!
Vandana


----------

